# SPYDER Premium Nicotine



## method1 (6/8/19)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (6/8/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 174051
> ​


This looks interesting @method1 .
What's the nic per mg and does it come in vg?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (6/8/19)

Christos said:


> This looks interesting @method1 .
> What's the nic per mg and does it come in vg?



Hi Christos.

At launch, SPYDERNIC Freebase will be available in 50 & 100mg PG.
SPYDERNIC Salts in 100mg VG.

We can definitely add other blends and options on request.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/8/19)

Ooh @method1 
This looks very exciting

I need some 100mg SPYDER in my tobacco blends!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

Interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/19)

@method1 will you do a 50PG/50VG in 100mg as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (8/8/19)

zadiac said:


> @method1 will you do a 50PG/50VG in 100mg as well?



Sure, we'll consider any requests, those interested please state in this thread what your preferences would be, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/19)

200mg PG to nic up those low nic commercial juices I want to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (8/8/19)

Andre said:


> 200mg PG to nic up those low nic commercial juices I want to try.



I understand the utility of this, but in my experience 200mg+ can have some rather strange effects on a mix, I'm not sure of the science behind this but high strengths seem to "shock" certain mixes to the point that they become unrecognisable!

Shoot me a PM when we launch to discuss higher strengths as we probably won't be retailing anything stronger than 100mg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (9/8/19)

method1 said:


> Sure, we'll consider any requests, those interested please state in this thread what your preferences would be, thanks


My consideration with nicotine is that I find vg nic has less of a peppery taste than pg nic.
Perhaps this is all in my head and I need to try some pg nic. I like a heavy lung feeling but not the peppery taste!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (14/8/19)

Christos said:


> My consideration with nicotine is that I find vg nic has less of a peppery taste than pg nic.
> Perhaps this is all in my head and I need to try some pg nic. I like a heavy lung feeling but not the peppery taste!



I think this nic might change your mind, it's exceptionally smooth and neutral.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## method1 (14/8/19)

DIYers attending vapecon rejoice... We'll have SPYDER available at vapecon!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## GSM500 (14/8/19)

method1 said:


> DIYers attending vapecon rejoice... We'll have SPYDER available at vapecon!


You'll be my first stop at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (14/8/19)

method1 said:


> DIYers attending vapecon rejoice... We'll have SPYDER available at vapecon!


Now this is great news @method1.
Cant wait to try a 9mg mix with this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

I just need a bottle because the label and bottle looks so kewl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Plus if I have the bottle in some pictures I will look like a major PRO DIY'er!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just need a bottle because the label and bottle looks so kewl!


Ill send you an empty bottle

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Christos said:


> Ill send you an empty bottle



That would be really awesome of you @Christos! Winner Winner Duck Lunch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (23/8/19)

I've already mentioned that SPYDER nic will be available at VapeCon.
What's even better is we've taken a huge bite out of the price!
Prepare yourself for the amazing SPYDER nic!
(PS the above T-SHIRTs will also be available )​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (23/8/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 175701
> 
> 
> I've already mentioned that SPYDER nic will be available at VapeCon.
> ...



This is great news @method1 !

I am in major need of a nic replenishment. 
My supplies are dangerously low and I think I will need to come get some at your stand at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (29/8/19)

zadiac said:


> @method1 will you do a 50PG/50VG in 100mg as well?



We’ll have 100mg 50/50 VG/PG salts available at VapeCon, and various offerings online thereafter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/19)

Im also in need of nic especially a 100mg version to last longer, will def pop past, meet you and check it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/19)

Got my 2 bottles of 100 mg, now I can mix up a storm again. Thanks for the talk and advice @method1 , greatly appreciated. Will give some feedback as soon as I have mixed and it has steeped.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (1/9/19)

R100 for 100ml of 100mg nic. There was no way I was going to let that pass. I even got the lady behind the counter to triple check the price.

My bottle is safely in the fridge top shelf. Going to mix some mtl freebase and hope its not as scratchy as Scrawny. Bottle looks so cool though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## method1 (1/9/19)

Adephi said:


> R100 for 100ml of 100mg nic. There was no way I was going to let that pass. I even got the lady behind the counter to triple check the price.
> 
> My bottle is safely in the fridge top shelf. Going to mix some mtl freebase and hope its not as scratchy as Scrawny. Bottle looks so cool though.



Looking forward to hearing your impressions 

PS it's 50ml but I still think it's good value!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley (1/9/19)

method1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your impressions
> 
> PS it's 50ml but I still think it's good value!



It is great value, as soon as I heard the price I asked for two bottles! Looking forward to testing it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/9/19)

got me a 100mg bottle of spyder, already added the nic to like 7 Dinner lady bottles juice we got for free as they were all 0mg so im quite excited to test.

Comparing Spyder to my normal nic i use (Gold Nic and Scrawny Gecko) I noticed that the nic is light brown in color and has a smell to it which i cannot put my finger on but which i do not get from my other nic. 

Will give feedback once i have vaped this nic.

Thanks again and it was nice meeting you @method1 as well as your team, they were all so friendly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> got me a 100mg bottle of spyder, already added the nic to like 7 Dinner lady bottles juice we got for free as they were all 0mg so im quite excited to test.
> 
> Comparing Spyder to my normal nic i use (Gold Nic and Scrawny Gecko) I noticed that the nic is light brown in color and has a smell to it which i cannot put my finger on but which i do not get from my other nic.
> 
> ...



Just to give an update:

I have used the Spyder nic in a whole bunch of 0mg Dinner lady juice i got at vapecon at 2mg and can confirm that the nic is great! There is no peppery taste, harsh throat hit or funny tastes at all. 

Great product @method1 , Hope that you will be stocking BLCK vapour so that i can get more when i order concentrates ect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/19)

Thanks for the feedback @StompieZA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (9/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Just to give an update:
> 
> I have used the Spyder nic in a whole bunch of 0mg Dinner lady juice i got at vapecon at 2mg and can confirm that the nic is great! There is no peppery taste, harsh throat hit or funny tastes at all.
> 
> Great product @method1 , Hope that you will be stocking BLCK vapour so that i can get more when i order concentrates ect.



Hi, thanks for taking the time to give some feedback, glad you are satisfied with SPYDER nic.

Is 2mg your preferred strength?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/9/19)

method1 said:


> Hi, thanks for taking the time to give some feedback, glad you are satisfied with SPYDER nic.
> 
> Is 2mg your preferred strength?



Not a problem, Im happy with it! 

Yeah we prefer 2mg or 2.5mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (9/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Not a problem, Im happy with it!
> 
> Yeah we prefer 2mg or 2.5mg



Ok cool, seems a lot of people find that to be the sweet spot these days, myself included.
That said I find with this nic that 3mg is nice and smooth with a bit of added satisfaction from the extra strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/9/19)

method1 said:


> Ok cool, seems a lot of people find that to be the sweet spot these days, myself included.
> That said I find with this nic that 3mg is nice and smooth with a bit of added satisfaction from the extra strength.



I will mix a juice @ 3mg and test, What i usually found was that with prime nic or scrawny that 3mg was too strong but 2mg is more like the 3mg in shop juices which is why i mix at 2mg. 

I will be using this nic for the One Shot reviews as well so will give more feedback over different profiles but so far i like it alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (9/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> I will mix a juice @ 3mg and test, What i usually found was that with prime nic or scrawny that 3mg was too strong but 2mg is more like the 3mg in shop juices which is why i mix at 2mg.
> 
> I will be using this nic for the One Shot reviews as well so will give more feedback over different profiles but so far i like it alot.



Thanks, please let me know how you like it at 3, I did all those freebie Dinner Ladies at 3mg and they came out really well, smooth with a good amount of nic satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (10/9/19)

Damm i missed this thread and many completely had to buy new bottle of nic so i bought last week at BLCK Vape my Gold Nic 
But will get a bottle of this spyder nic 
Who stocks them if u may ask 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Damm i missed this thread and many completely had to buy new bottle of nic so i bought last week at BLCK Vape my Gold Nic
> But will get a bottle of this spyder nic
> Who stocks them if u may ask
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Hi - SPYDER nic will be available from us directly online, our new webstore is almost up & running.
We'll announce here when the website is operational.
In the meantime direct orders can be placed by emailing orders@hardwicks.co.za
Thanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (10/9/19)

method1 said:


> Hi - SPYDER nic will be available from us directly online, our new webstore is almost up & running.
> We'll announce here when the website is operational.
> In the meantime direct orders can be placed by emailing orders@hardwicks.co.za
> Thanks!


Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/9/19)

Just another update:

Used Spyder nic in the new one shots i have mixed and busy reviewing and do not have or taste any funny or bad tastes, No peppery taste and will say that this is some good nic!! 

I will buy more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Just another update:
> 
> Used Spyder nic in the new one shots i have mixed and busy reviewing and do not have or taste any funny or bad tastes, No peppery taste and will say that this is some good nic!!
> 
> I will buy more!


I'm assuming you're mixing 2/3mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> I'm assuming you're mixing 2/3mg?



Yeah these days i only mix at 2-2.5mg for myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (19/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Just another update:
> 
> Used Spyder nic in the new one shots i have mixed and busy reviewing and do not have or taste any funny or bad tastes, No peppery taste and will say that this is some good nic!!
> 
> I will buy more!



Thanks for the update!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (30/9/19)

Hey @method1, vaped some of my testers with SPYDER nic at 10mg for MTL - this may be the smoothest nic I have ever had. To be honest, it may be a little too smooth as I'm getting almost no throat hit! Fantastic product!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (1/10/19)

Wesley said:


> Hey @method1, vaped some of my testers with SPYDER nic at 10mg for MTL - this may be the smoothest nic I have ever had. To be honest, it may be a little too smooth as I'm getting almost no throat hit! Fantastic product!



Thanks for the feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (1/10/19)

Any idea yet when this will be available to purchase?


----------



## method1 (1/10/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Any idea yet when this will be available to purchase?



We’ve had some delays with our website, but we should be live soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (8/10/19)

Hi All

Our website is now live and we are accepting orders.
The site currently supports instant EFT but credit card support should be added shortly.

www.mrhardwicks.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/19)

method1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our website is now live and we are accepting orders.
> The site currently supports instant EFT but credit card support should be added shortly.
> ...



Just a suggestion, but perhaps add the size of the nic in the description cause it only says 100mg but not the bottle size, although i know its 50ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (8/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Just a suggestion, but perhaps add the size of the nic in the description cause it only says 100mg but not the bottle size, although i know its 50ml



Will do, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

method1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our website is now live and we are accepting orders.
> The site currently supports instant EFT but credit card support should be added shortly.
> ...



Congrats @method1 
Wishing you well with it
Great to know one can get a specific product from your site if you dont see it at a regular stop at the shops!

mmm.... Debbie....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (8/10/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @method1
> Wishing you well with it
> Great to know one can get a specific product from your site if you dont see it at a regular stop at the shops!
> 
> mmm.... Debbie....



Thanks!
We were getting so many private enquiries for individual items that we decided it was time to go back online.
Shops understandably can't stock everything so this is a convenient way to fill in the gaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (9/10/19)

To celebrate the launch of our online store, take 15% off all orders using the code Hardwicks_19 at checkout!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

method1 said:


> To celebrate the launch of our online store, take 15% off all orders using the code Hardwicks_19 at checkout!



Great offer @method1 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (29/11/19)

This nic is flying out of our warehouse like crazy 

I am very impressed with the sales, Great job!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (17/8/20)

An update on SPYDER NIC.
After much testing over the last few months, I'm happy to announce that SPYDER NIC 2 will be available very soon!

This iteration is manufactured with an improved extraction technology resulting in SPYDER NIC that is smoother, cleaner and more neutral.
Can't wait for you all to try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (17/8/20)

method1 said:


> An update on SPYDER NIC.
> After much testing over the last few months, I'm happy to announce that SPYDER NIC 2 will be available very soon!
> 
> This iteration is manufactured with an improved extraction technology resulting in SPYDER NIC that is smoother, cleaner and more neutral.
> Can't wait for you all to try it!


Hey @method1 do you have any idea when the “soon” will be and where it will be available? I am running low-ish on nicotine, but don’t want to buy something else if the Spyders are inbound shortly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

method1 said:


> An update on SPYDER NIC.
> After much testing over the last few months, I'm happy to announce that SPYDER NIC 2 will be available very soon!
> 
> This iteration is manufactured with an improved extraction technology resulting in SPYDER NIC that is smoother, cleaner and more neutral.
> Can't wait for you all to try it!



sounds good to me Joel @method1 , except for the “smoother” part
How smooth is it?
I need it rough and ready!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## method1 (17/8/20)

Silver said:


> sounds good to me Joel @method1 , except for the “smoother” part
> How smooth is it?
> I need it rough and ready!



Don't worry, at 12mg you'll feel it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (17/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hey @method1 do you have any idea when the “soon” will be and where it will be available? I am running low-ish on nicotine, but don’t want to buy something else if the Spyders are inbound shortly?



Loading stock on the site right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

method1 said:


> Don't worry, at 12mg you'll feel it!



ok great to hear, thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/8/20)

method1 said:


> Loading stock on the site right now.


Thank you sir, although I panic bought when Blck opened some more 100mg nic earlier today.
Spyder is definitely on the "buy shortly" list then.
I see on the site that there is no more 100ml option, or will that be added later?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (17/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Thank you sir, although I panic bought when Blck opened some more 100mg nic earlier today.
> Spyder is definitely on the "buy shortly" list then.
> I see on the site that there is no more 100ml option, or will that be added later?



Yes, we'll have a 100ml option.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## method1 (18/8/20)

SPYDER V2 is now in stock at Flavourworld:

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/nicotine/products/spyder-premium-nicotine-100mg-pg

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/nicotine/products/spyder-premium-nic-salt-50vg-50pg

Just in case I didn't make it clear, our SPYDER SALTS are also V2 and we will be offering a 100VG option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/8/20)

hi @method1 

not sure if the question has been asked but is there a VG Spyder nic option ?

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (19/8/20)

vicTor said:


> hi @method1
> 
> not sure if the question has been asked but is there a VG Spyder nic option ?
> 
> regards



Hi, not at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

